# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  اجمل 20 صورة "جمعة مباركة"  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## احمد ابراهيم

**  *1     صورة جمعة مباركة رائعة وبالوان بسيطة جدا*  ** *2     صورة جمعة سعيدة متحركة بلون الازرق رائعة*  ***3      صورة جمعة مباركة تصلح لصفحت الفيس بوك* ***4      صورة جمعة مباركة مع صورة الكهف وهي متحركة*  ***5     جمعة مباركة متحركة باشكل جميل تصلح لحائط تويتر*  ***6     صورة الكهف مع جمعة مباركة لتزيين حائطك علي الفيس بوك*  *** 7     صورة جمعة مباركة بتصميم صغير ورائع*  ***8صورة حلوة كتييير ليوم الجمعة*  *** 9     صورة جمعة مباركة بالوان زاهية جدا للفيس بوك* *** 10     صورة جمعة مباركة مع ازهار حمراء رائعة*  ***11      صورة مظلمة مكتوب عليها جمعة مباركة تصلح لتحديثات تويتر وماي اسبيس*  ***12     صورة جمعة مباركة علي جميع المسلمين*  ***13      صورة جمعة مباركة جميلة بللون الاصفر*  *** 14     صورة من الكعبة مع جمعة مباركة تصلح للفيس بوك*  *** 15     صورة جمعة مباركة مع الشمس تصلح لتحديث حالات الفيس بوك والصور الشخصية للفيس بوك* ***16     صورة بطاقة تهنئة ليوم الجمعة مع ورود تصلح لصباح يوم الجمعة* ***17     صورة جمعة مباركة حجمها مناسب لرسائل الوسائط mms وصفحات الفيس* ***18      صورة جمعة مباركة هادئة مع لون خلفية اسود*  *** 19     صورة متحركة لجمعة مباركة وتصلح للاستخدام كــ خلفية لجوالك*  *** 20     صورة تصلح للتايم لاين فيس بوك "جمعة مباركة"* **

----------

